# Having a baby :)



## dmos87 (17 Apr 2012)

Hey all,

The hubby and I are expecting our first LO, and are so excited! Currently 7 weeks along, 8 on Saturday.  My doctor confirmed the pregnancy last week, and sent off my forms for my scans etc. 

I'm wondering can any recent mothers or fathers on this site tell me how long ye were waiting for the first scan appointment?

Also, any tips for getting through the first trimester ye can give are most welcome, the nausea is a killer at the moment, but no tiredness. I'm prabably too excited!!!


----------



## Jazz01 (17 Apr 2012)

Congrads on the news... 

My wife found this site very helpful...

http://www.rollercoaster.ie/


----------



## huskerdu (17 Apr 2012)

dmos87 said:


> Hey all,
> 
> I'm wondering can any recent mothers or fathers on this site tell me how long ye were waiting for the first scan appointment?



What hospital are you going to and are you intending to be a public / semi-private / private patient.

If you are a private patient and your consultant has a scanner in the office, you can get a scan at every visit.

As a public patient, you should get an appointment for a scan at approx 20 weeks, unless there are good medical reasons why you need extra scans. 

But, not every hospital is the same.

www.rollercoaster.ie is a good resource, as Jazz has said. 

Good luck.


----------



## bazermc (17 Apr 2012)

Great news indeed

My wife found coke very helpfull when she felt unwell, indeed she lived on the stuff during her whole 9 months. it's not the most healthy thing to drink but defo worked

We also found the book what to expect when you're expecting very helpfull to talk you through what happens month by month

On the scans I cannot say as we are actually living in the UK during the 9 month period, we got back to Ireland just on time to have an Irish baby


----------



## Mucker Man (17 Apr 2012)

A colleague at work found Ginger Nut biscuits very good for the nausea, I think it's the ginger helps a lot.
I would second Rollercoaster as a great resource.


----------



## Vanilla (17 Apr 2012)

Congratulations!

I found lying down and expecting to be waited on hand and foot helped well with any nausea...


----------



## Purple (17 Apr 2012)

Vanilla said:


> Congratulations!
> 
> I found lying down and expecting to be waited on hand and foot helped well with any nausea...



Mrs Purple is still at that.


----------



## Vanilla (17 Apr 2012)

Purple said:


> Mrs Purple is still at that.



Me too!


----------



## PaddyW (17 Apr 2012)

Peppermint is meant to be good for the nausea


----------



## dmos87 (17 Apr 2012)

LOL! I would love to be able to lie down and be waited on, but unfortunately at work its not possible. Plus its early on, and I don't want work colleagues to know until after my scan. I'm going to the bathroom loads already so I'm trying to keep the nausea under control. No puking yet TG, but I reckon its only a matter of time as its getting stronger every day. 

I have the "What to expect when you're Expecting" book, and the iphone app  And heaps of other books, all great. Am more looking to know about when our scan will be. I assumed there would be a 12 week scan but I'm not sure. If not, I know I won't be able to fight it and will probably book in for one around 12 weeks, just to put my mind at ease  

I have the option to go Private, but have been advised by a Midwife not to bother, that there is very little difference overall other than the bill at the end when you go private!


----------



## DB74 (17 Apr 2012)

dmos87 said:


> I have the option to go Private, but have been advised by a Midwife not to bother, that there is very little difference overall other than the bill at the end when you go private!



The difference between public and private is like this

1. Public means a 5-hour wait (work colleague, just last week) for your one-and-only scan in the public healthcare system

2. Private means no waiting around and a scan every visit to your consultant, if you want it

Don't get me wrong, you're going to pay a lot of money for Private, even if you have a very good private health insurance package. It's up to each person to decide if they believe that the private package is worth the money.


----------



## huskerdu (17 Apr 2012)

dmos87 said:


> L
> 
> I have the option to go Private, but have been advised by a Midwife not to bother, that there is very little difference overall other than the bill at the end when you go private!



DB74 put it very well. 

You have mentioned your first scan and not telling people until you have had a scan. Unless you go private, there is no scanning at your hospital visits. You have to make an appointment to be seen at the hospital radiology department at 20 weeks. 

Actually, my private consultant didn't scan me at every visit, as there is no medical reason to.

If you want an early scan, book one in a private clinic like the Charlemont Clinic.


----------



## Shawady (17 Apr 2012)

DB74 said:


> 2. Private means no waiting around and a scan every visit to your consultant, if you want it


 
I would not assume private means no waiting around. My wife went private and on the rare occasion she had an appointment in the middle of the day, she could be waiting an hour or two if her doctor was called to deliver a baby.
My advice would be to always try for an early appointment (8:30-9:00) and you should not be waiting around. Also better for parking in the Coombe anyway.


----------



## Sue Ellen (17 Apr 2012)

Purple said:


> Mrs Purple is still at that.



No 5


----------



## Bill Struth (17 Apr 2012)

DB74 said:


> The difference between public and private is like this
> 
> 1. Public means a 5-hour wait (work colleague, just last week) for your one-and-only scan in the public healthcare system
> 
> ...


 
Suppose it must depend on the hospital. My wife has had one scan in Kilkenny (precautionary one, at 13 weeks) and one in Carlow (routine one, at 18 weeks.) On both occasions she wasn't waiting for more than half an hour. She's also had check up's at the Carlow clinic (again very little waiting time.) We've been told that she'll have another scan at 30 weeks, so it's not just one scan in the public system.


----------



## Purple (17 Apr 2012)

Sue Ellen said:


> No 5



No, no excuses; just spoiled.


----------



## Purple (17 Apr 2012)

huskerdu said:


> DB74 put it very well.
> 
> You have mentioned your first scan and not telling people until you have had a scan. Unless you go private, there is no scanning at your hospital visits. You have to make an appointment to be seen at the hospital radiology department at 20 weeks.
> 
> ...



Some GP's do scans. Mrs Purple is a GP and she has a consultant come in a few times a week to scan the mothers-to-be.


----------



## Nige (17 Apr 2012)

How regularly you get scanned depends on the hospital. I know Portlaoise scan private patients at every hospital appointment (the first appointment is normally at around the 17 week mark).


----------



## Vanilla (17 Apr 2012)

Sue Ellen said:


> No 5


 
Hey! It only takes one. Anything after that qualifies you for sainthood if you ask me...


And I've had two...just call me St. Vanilla...


----------



## Sue Ellen (17 Apr 2012)

Vanilla said:


> Hey! It only takes one. Anything after that qualifies you for sainthood if you ask me...
> 
> 
> And I've had two...just call me St. Vanilla...



And St. Sue Ellen


----------



## Ciaraella (19 Apr 2012)

DB74 said:


> 1. Public means a 5-hour wait (work colleague, just last week) for your one-and-only scan in the public healthcare system




Not the case for the coombe, i had a scan at 10 weeks (dating scan) and at 21 weeks (anomoly scan).

Also i did combined care in the tallaght clinic which meant i saw my gp and midwife for alternate appointments. For my midwife apts i was never waiting more than 10 minutes. 
I only attended the coombe twice before having the baby (only for scans).
Personally i found the public care fantastic.
And congratulations OP!


----------



## Protocol (19 Apr 2012)

We had one scan, at maybe 18-22 weeks, can't remember, waiting maybe 20 mins??

But we booked a scan in a "private " hosp earlier, cost = 150.


----------



## Oscaresque (19 Apr 2012)

DB74 said:


> The difference between public and private is like this
> 
> 1. Public means a 5-hour wait (work colleague, just last week) for your one-and-only scan in the public healthcare system
> 
> ...



This has not been my experience so far going public in the Coombe. I had a dating scan at 13 weeks and a full scan at 21. I waited around 20 minutes to register on my first appointment at 13 weeks, but have been seen on time at all subsequent appointments. Still more time for me to have another experience however. Also if there are medical reasons for other scans you will be offered them.


----------



## remey (20 Apr 2012)

I agree on the Coombe. I went public, first appointment at 12 weeks. Always opted for earlier appointment times and the maximum amount of time I waited was just over an hour. I saw the consultant 4 of the 5 visits (just coincidentally). I got 4 scans throughout (incl private one).
I thought combined care was great. I booked a private scan at 20 weeks in Blackrock as I dont think they did the anomoly scan in the public system. 
So the cost of pregnancy care was €150 for the private scan and I had an excellent experience.


----------



## dmos87 (25 Apr 2012)

I'll actually be going to CUMH here in Cork, and got my first scan appointment for the end of May. I'll be just hitting 14 weeks at the time. A little impatient to see that everythings ok, so we've booked a private scan for this Friday when I'll be 9 weeks along 

I had a CT scan a number of weeks ago, and at the time a pregnancy test was negative however I was in fact expecting (it was v. early on). I'm a little worried it might have done some harm so for peace of mind we'll get the early scan. 

I'm happy to go public for the care, as from what I'm hearing from family and from healthcare providers, the only real difference is the chance of a private room, and priority for scans, etc. As in, I would not be waiting 14 weeks. When you think about it, paying 99 euros for a private scan is far better than a bill of a few thousand at the end of Private care!


----------



## Kitten (25 Apr 2012)

I had 4 boys under 5, what does that qualify me for?  Insanity?


----------

